# First (successful) Section



## Stevej72 (Feb 27, 2012)

Recently I posted my first kitless pen, but it used an El Grande section.  I had just enough of the Cumberland left to make a section for this pen but the El Grande section is shorter than this and so the cap won't fit.  Now I have to find some more Cumberland to make a pen for the section.  Exotic Blanks is out of it, anyone know where I might find some?

I had practiced with some other materials but hadn't successfully completed a section.  I found the Ebonite much easier to work with than acrylic or whatever else I had scraps of for practice.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 27, 2012)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 27, 2012)

You could order straight from the source!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 27, 2012)

Stevej72 said:


> Now I have to find some more Cumberland to make a pen for the section.  Exotic Blanks is out of it, anyone know where I might find some?


Pipe Makers Emporium | Briar, Quality Stems, Pipe Repair&Classes


----------



## Rich L (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a ton of it. PM if interested.
Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job on the section.  Kinda sounds like me.  I've got a pen completed minus the cap waiting for more material to arrive.  Takes a lot more inches of blank to do a kitless.  I started with an 8" piece but came up just short for the cap piece cause my first cut was too long due to me thinking I was going to incorporate the cap threads into the section then changed my mind.

Gil


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful pen!!

Ken


----------



## BSea (Feb 28, 2012)

That is very nice.  And what is cumberland?  Is it similar to ebonite?


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments!  Cumberland is a red/black ebonite, at least that is the way I understand it.  

Rich, I will PM you.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 28, 2012)

Cumberland is the stuff on the right

Rich


----------



## BSea (Feb 28, 2012)

Stevej72 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!  Cumberland is a red/black ebonite, at least that is the way I understand it.
> 
> Rich, I will PM you.





Rich L said:


> Cumberland is the stuff on the right
> 
> Rich


Ok, thanks.  Until I looked at the pen picture, I had only looked at the section, and didn't notice the red in it.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 28, 2012)

Just looked at your website rich......Seriously sweet pens there.

Just realized someone might take offense to the pen porn statement.


----------

